# Tire clearance and Litespeeds



## PhotonDon (Jul 12, 2004)

Greetings
First time poster on this subforum..
I have a grand old Classic ('97) which is being transformed into a long distance, all day rider. The Brooks is on, the tall stem is on order,so now its time to think wider tires.It appears obvious that 25mm tires will fit, but has anybody tried the 27 size? Yes, I realize that all tires do not measure exactly, so what brand, if any, would fit?
Thanks to all.
PhotonDon


----------

